# Daystar 6" AC Reflector



## betelgeuse (Aug 12, 2011)

hxxp://cheaphydroponics.com/store/reflectors/daystar-ac/prod_633.html

that's the reflector I'm talking about. It's a hydrofarm reflector and I was wondering if I would need to order a ballast with a common outlet or one with a hydrofarm outlet? Since it's a hydrofarm product I assume it's the hydrofarm one but, looking online I couldn't find any place that said specifically which one it was. So I was hoping someone on here would know.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2011)

That is not a bad reflector. For that you will also need to buy a ballast for it. The cords are universal to the ballasts, unless they are really cheap or the ad says its different. You need to look further though. Check out HRTsupply.com, discount hydro.com, access discounts.com. Also check ebay for better prices. The problem with that reflector is it is quite narrow and will have a small light footprint. You need to determine the size growspace that you will use.  In a small growspace(2'x3') it would work just fine. Again you will need a ballast. The best ones are digital ballasts that allow you to use both metal halide or HPS bulbs and in multiple wattage settings(250, 400, 600). the rule of thumb for lighting is 3000lumens per square foot for veg minimum, and 5000lumens per square foot in flower.


----------

